# Faded (very!) PLastic Trim?



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning

I have a 2009 Abarth 500 which is suffering from quite severe fading of the black plastic diffuser on the rear and also lower grill on the front.

Can anyone recommend a particular product that will feed/replenish the plastic and bring it back to something resembling black??

Cheers

Si


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you don't fancy a semi permanent coating such as Dlux or C4 you could try solution finish.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Use solution finish to restore the look and a coating like dlux to protect.


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Auto Finesse's Trim Revive works for me.....


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Solution Finish topped with a trim dressing/protectant.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Revive is good stuff but I'm not sure how effective it would be at bringing back *really* faded trim. A&J's idea sounds best to me.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I had good success on the wife's daily Juke using Meguiars Ultimate Black http://amzn.to/2rhUPhQ

I use it every 3rd or 4th wash and it keeps the black bumpers looking like new.


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, some ideas there to be going on with, who makes the Solution Finish you talk off? 

Si


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SiT said:


> Thanks all, some ideas there to be going on with, who makes the Solution Finish you talk off?
> 
> Si


Solution Finish.

Clean Your Car sell it


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Another vote for solution finish and dlux have used it successfully on my 19 year old bmw trim for years and it still looks like the day it came out of the factory, even better i would venture to say
regards
todds


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

todds said:


> Another vote for solution finish and dlux have used it successfully on my 19 year old bmw trim for years and it still looks like the day it came out of the factory, even better i would venture to say
> regards
> todds


So, do you layer DLUX *on top* of SF?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've just got some of this solution finish, but yet to try it because since it arrived it's been on and off showers constantly


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Have also wondered if it would be beneficial to put a layer of dlux (or gtechniq) over some solution finish.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Marcwithac said:


> Have also wondered if it would be beneficial to put a layer of dlux (or gtechniq) over some solution finish.


Hopefully @todds will come back and tell us what he does.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm currently being very impressed by Gyeon Trim. We have had a crazy hot summer here with blazing sun and a month over 40 degrees. I applied a single coat a few months ago and it still looks like new with no signs of drying or bleaching. It's by far the best product I've used on exterior trim. What ever you use, make sure you prep well - scrub with APC and wipe over well with a diluted IPA mix (around 30% should be good).


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> I'm currently being very impressed by Gyeon Trim. We have had a crazy hot summer here with blazing sun and a month over 40 degrees. I applied a single coat a few months ago and it still looks like new with no signs of drying or bleaching. It's by far the best product I've used on exterior trim. What ever you use, make sure you prep well - scrub with APC and wipe over well with a diluted IPA mix (around 30% should be good).


I have Gyeon Trim on my trim pieces for more than a year, and it still looks brand new . I can still see the line where I forgot to apply it on the front scuttle panel great product


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. Solution finish and then Dlux on top
regards
todds


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I've just got some of this solution finish, but yet to try it because since it arrived it's been on and off showers constantly


Have used it now, and what a difference. I only used a few drops on my scuttle panel and the difference is night and day. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

steelghost said:


> So, do you layer DLUX *on top* of SF?





Marcwithac said:


> Have also wondered if it would be beneficial to put a layer of dlux (or gtechniq) over some solution finish.


Guys

Solution finish is a restorer for faded plastics not a protectant so for better longevity its best to protect the plastics (dressing, coating) from fading again.


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

hi guys,

Is solution finish only for black trim? how about grey trim such as on the mk2 ford focus?

TIA! :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cameron0311 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Is solution finish only for black trim? how about grey trim such as on the mk2 ford focus?
> 
> TIA! :lol:


yes, it's pretty much a black dye if you see a bottle you'll get what i mean :lol:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

carpro dlux


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> yes, it's pretty much a black dye if you see a bottle you'll get what i mean :lol:


so by using solution finish my trims will come out more black than grey?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Get the colour revived and then periodically coat it with Koch Chemie plast-star using a bit of sponge.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cameron0311 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Is solution finish only for black trim? how about grey trim such as on the mk2 ford focus?
> 
> TIA! :lol:


This is for gray:
Plastic Dye Plast PT Anthracite 75ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002Y9BEEQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_n8cqzbY1P6J9N

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kraj23 (Jun 11, 2017)

Gtechniq C4 gets another vote from me. Used it of very faded almost grey trim on a Civic, Trims looked brand new and even after a year they still looked just as good.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Autosmart highstyle ..


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

tosh said:


> This is for gray:
> Plastic Dye Plast PT Anthracite 75ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002Y9BEEQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_n8cqzbY1P6J9N
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers Pal!


----------

